# What's your take on this....



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Just curious what the consensus is on haytalk about this issue that I saw today....
A doctor here in the states botched a operation....let me clarify, I don't know what happened but the operation did not go as planned. I don't know whether the patient died or was permanently incapacitated, but I know there is talk of him facing prison time. I think this sets a bad precedent, I certainly don't agree with it. Details would be nice but I don't have them, but regardless, sending a physician to jail for a bad operation is just ludicrous to me....there certainly could have been other extenuating circumstances, perhaps that should be handled by the medical board of the state he practices in....but jail time?
Makes me think twice about sending my son/daughter to school to be a physician, screw up and you could face jail time....that seems insane to me.....what say you?


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

I can't say much without more details but if he was drunk, or on drugs i can see him being held criminally responsible.


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

I suppose doctors and surgeons are just like some animal vets and farm equipment and auto mechanics some are really good and do a great job and some are half arsed slobs and sometimes things just happen regardless. Perhaps he had a reputation


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

carcajou said:


> I can't say much without more details but if he was drunk, or on drugs i can see him being held criminally responsible.


Ya I don't think he was drunk or high, but that would certainly qualify fo prison time to me. I wish I knew more about the case. I was watching a tv show with my mother (she loves it, The Doctors) and they were talking about it. I only caught pieces of the story and they weren't very detailed either....
I don't even know what kind of operation....I did hear them say that neurosurgeons get sued in 20% of their cases for medical malpractice, SOB that's tough! Perhaps it's become so common place (surgery) that folks just expect for everything to turn out perfect.....anytime you go under anesthesia there is a chance that things are not going to go as planned....ill try to find more details myself. If it's just a botched surgery, it's a bad precedent....not there is anything acceptable about incompetent Dr's, it's certainly a fact that they all couldn't graduate in the top of their class
I think to qualify for jail time, he would have to maliciously tried to do this or have been drunk, etc.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Bgriffin856 said:


> I suppose doctors and surgeons are just like some animal vets and farm equipment and auto mechanics some are really good and do a great job and some are half arsed slobs and sometimes things just happen regardless. Perhaps he had a reputation


You're right griff it is similar throughout life's endeavors, were aren't very separated sometimes.....the reputation thing is something that needs improvement (I used to get a lot if NI's on my report cards) if that is the case, and it certainly could be, then the medical profession needs to do a better job of policing themselves and perhaps that's what will come out of this case.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

I wonder if this arises from a case in Texas where a surgeon was convicted of willful negligence resulting in the death of several patients and incapacitation of others. It seemed in the Texas case that there was pretty good evidence that the surgeon was deliberately botching surgeries. I think it is poor policy to hold doctors to absolute perfection, they are human after all, but incompetence needs to have consequences as well. Come to think of it, there is a local doc in hot water over a case he botched. Seems it wasn't his first screw up either.


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

Heard of some chop shop cosmetic surgeons doing a little time. You really gotta louse it up pretty bad for them to throw you in the slammer. Heck, they can throw me in jail for forgetting to put a plug back in a test port on a gas regulator or valve. Suppose a doc ought to be held to same standard of negligence.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

A question or two, might be there are usually other people in the surgery room (at least in my case). Seems that if the doctor was drunk or high, someone else in the room should have noticed and/or if the doctor was incompetent that very well could have be noticed by someone else in the room (and maybe they should be held accountable too).

My thinking is something like this: even thou I am not a doctor and I was in the room, the patient was supposed to be having a brain operation and I notice the doctor is working on the guy's rear-end. I would ask 'is this an attorney?' And if the doctor ask me why I am asking, my response would be if it isn't attorney doc, you are operating on the wrong place. 

Larry


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Now that's funny......^^ I would concur


----------



## SCtrailrider (May 1, 2016)

That was local to here, about 15miles away in Union SC...

Doctor watched a youtube video of the procedure while the fella was being put in a room, was some in office type done to the throat area...

I'm sure there will be more tonight on the news...


----------

